

Mountain unicyclists put an extreme twist on the most whimsical of devices. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/27/sports/othersports/27unicycle.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
pg
Trevor does this. In fact, you can see his mountain-uni hanging on the wall in
the background of a couple of the pictures in the slideshow on the YC
frontpage.

(Hmm. A naturally occurring 6-deep prepositional phrase.)

~~~
robg
Does he do it with the Segway-type version he built!?

